# Bellview Smokin' for Missions. B'ham, AL



## buckscent (Feb 26, 2013)

We have 3 weeks until the comp. We only have 6 cook teams signed up as of now, would be a great time for someone to cash in on the 3100.00 prize money.
It is a Backyard: Pork, ribs and Chicken

Http://www.bellviewbc.org. For app


March 15th - 16th 
McCalla, AL 
(Between B'ham and Tuscaloosa)


----------

